
Procrastination Is Mostly About Fear - ourmandave
http://lifehacker.com/this-video-explains-how-procrastination-is-mostly-about-1744606272
======
DrScump
Link is a thin blogspam wrapper for this video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QetfnYgjRE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QetfnYgjRE)

